# Praying to the surf gods



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Hoping Thursday stays decent with some clarity. I'm SOL on getting out on Friday or Saturday, so it's my only shot for this week


----------



## ajwoodsman (Jan 7, 2012)

Please post results. What beach did you hit? Thanks
:flag::flag:


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

We are hitting the surf this weekend. How did you do?


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I like to fish the east end. I went out Thursday into the surf for about 15 mins and said screw it. Drove on down to. My spot I like in the bay. Caught 3 trout all on tops. A 16" red and an 11" flounder on a plum sand eel jr. Foul hooked a 15ish" ray with my maniac mullet and got stung by a jelly. All in all not a horrible day. Had a ton of blow ups on my tops but only managed to land the 3


----------

